# Women and guns



## cqui (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been reading a lot about how women aren't respected at the range. I've come to experience exactly the opposite. Men respect anyone who comes to the range who handles a gun like she owns it, shoots with knowledge, and last but certainly not least-respects fire arm safety! Of course it doesn't hurt to have my husband tell anyone who will listen that I shot my first two deer when I was 16! The first thing my dad did was send me to a fire arms safety class.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I never see any issues for women at my local range. Here, typically they have their boyfriend showing them how to shoot (this is a large college town), though


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

When I was in Fla I went to the range every week and most of the time so did my wife and she was Always treated with respect and courtesy, I think men love the fact that some of us are blessed to have a wife who enjoys the shooting sports. Didn't hurt she soon was a better shot than I am ......JJ


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My wife hates guns and I can never get her to come with me to the range


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

cqui said:


> I've been reading a lot about how women aren't respected at the range. I've come to experience exactly the opposite. Men respect anyone who comes to the range who handles a gun like she owns it, shoots with knowledge, and last but certainly not least-respects fire arm safety! Of course it doesn't hurt to have my husband tell anyone who will listen that I shot my first two deer when I was 16! The first thing my dad did was send me to a fire arms safety class.


I haven't noticed any issues at the range. I'm on the board of directors of the largest private gun club in the state. We mandate, and conduct a free safety class. All of our members are respectful of other shooters, as well as being respectful of the dangers associated with firearms use.

I have noticed that when a guy and gal go into some gun stores, and the lady asks a question, the response is quite often directed to the guy. Some gals set 'em straight, but some just let it ride.


----------



## Map9690 (Aug 2, 2012)

Funny story. I've been shooting for years and just recently took my girlfriend to the range. Small indoor range with 10 lanes. I was nervous as hell she would have so many problems shooting. Quite the opposite. She dominated that target striking bullseye 5 out of 20 times. Also, the patrons shooting were mostly women. The only time my girlfriend had a problem was when we had six bullets left and I decided to have a contest. 3 bullets each, first one to hit bullseye wins and loser buys dinner. I ended up winning but she had no money. 0_o. All well. But nothing is sexier than a woman handling a gun.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Many years of gun classes have proven to me that new female shooters, will out shoot new male shooters. Ladies rarely bring egos to class, and almost without exception are more open to learning, than their male counterparts.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

usmcj said:


> I have noticed that when a guy and gal go into some gun stores, and the lady asks a question, the response is quite often directed to the guy. Some gals set 'em straight, but some just let it ride.


THAT is the one I am used to. When I try to "set 'em straight", I am then pushed toward the pink .380s... We just leave and head to a store with sales people who have working ears.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Holly said:


> THAT is the one I am used to. When I try to "set 'em straight", I am then pushed toward the pink .380s... We just leave and head to a store with sales people who have working ears.


...just make sure you let 'em know when you leave, why you're leaving. Who knows, you might benefit the next lady that comes in their door.... :smt1099


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> My wife hates guns and I can never get her to come with me to the range


My wife and daughter want nothing to do with my pistol or shotguns. I'm just lucky they let ME play with them. One daughter said she MIGHT shoot a small one with me sometime. I am not pestering her about it, just grateful she doesn't sneer at me while I clean them after a day at the range like the other two.


----------



## Randyk47 (Jul 27, 2012)

Heck, my wife knows more about guns than I do. She grew up in a family of ranked skeet and trap shooters in Missouri in the 60's - 80's and actually had three weapons when we got married while I had none as my ex-wife sold my last remaining gun at a garage sale while I was away. My wife is more than capable on the range.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I take the wife along to the gun club.........she shoots the .40...not real accurate yet, but she's learning.....I give her all the credit, for just being there......


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i love women, i love guns, i love women with guns...... but my girlfriend doesnt share my enthusiasm for guns as much as i do. living in rural oregon, there are more reasons to carry a gun than just bad people, BUT as of july 1 of this year, our sheriff patrols have been gutted.... 9-5 mon thru friday.... weekends is 911 response only. so we went to the range, she is now familiar with each pistol i have and she is taking her chl course next month.... she may never love the gun, but she doesnt have to as long as she can use it effectively


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Two years ago my lady friend decided to enter the local "Senior Olympics" target shooting competition.
I gave her a hard time because her gold medal was because she was the only women in her age group.
She said several men gave her good advice, and encouragement.

Last year, more women. She still got the gold.

All this made me buy a .22LR semi-auto Buckmark, and join our local Sportsmans' Club.
Now we practice bullseye weekly, and do the monthly Club NRA bullseye matches together.
Yep, a bunch of those same guys shoot the matches, and they are happy to have "new blood".

"Love women with guns". Well, hell yes !


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

I have noticed that men tend to be a bit patronizing to women at the range -- until you show them you can shoot decently, and handle a gun safely. Once you have done that, there is nothing but respect. It's a place where "cute" and "sexy" might get you a date, or a second look, but little else.

You just have to show you are willing to learn and are competent.

We have had occasions where men moved away from us (they were covered with Neo-Nazi tattoos, and seemed to think their "master race" attitude was being destroyed by two old ladies who could outshoot them). The guys at the range thought it amusing. 

We have also been asked if we were law enforcement -- and we do not shoot that well.

Perhaps the fact we know our guns, shoot various calibers from different pistols and revolvers, and do not have a man hovering around us impresses some. 

All in all we have had no trouble at the range -- of course we changed ranges once simply because the owner seemed to think women shouldn't shoot. his attitude was VERY far from friendly. Being in Texas - we just switched ranges.


----------



## XenaWarriorCat (Aug 9, 2012)

My wife, the only women attending, shot top qualifying target (by far) at our CCW class; she is a demon with a Walther PP .32 auto but shot a .22 revolver for the class qualification. No disrepect there (or the range).


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

cqui said:


> I've been reading a lot about how women aren't respected at the range. I've come to experience exactly the opposite. Men respect anyone who comes to the range who handles a gun like she owns it, shoots with knowledge, and last but certainly not least-respects fire arm safety! Of course it doesn't hurt to have my husband tell anyone who will listen that I shot my first two deer when I was 16! The first thing my dad did was send me to a fire arms safety class.


I have never really noticed this either.


----------



## TomServo92 (Feb 13, 2012)

sonja said:


> I have noticed that men tend to be a bit patronizing to women at the range -- until you show them you can shoot decently, and handle a gun safely. Once you have done that, there is nothing but respect. It's a place where "cute" and "sexy" might get you a date, or a second look, but little else.
> 
> You just have to show you are willing to learn and are competent.
> 
> ...


On two occasions, I had a range officer who was rude to my wife. I gave him the benefit of the doubt after the first time, but when it happened again, we switched ranges.


----------



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

My wife also wants nothing to do with guns.
I had tried asking her if i can show her how to safely handle and operate it god forbid she should ever have too. 
But still doesnt want too. Just wish she was a little more open too them.


----------

